# 5 Speed Drum Brake Spaceliner



## Monark52 (Aug 25, 2010)

I just bought a Columbia tandem on Craigslist that has a drum brake and 5 speed rear wheel and i would like to do a mild custom on an old Spaceliner frame using those parts.
The question is, will it work? I measured the tandem frame in the rear and it is about 
2 1/2" wider than the Spaceliners frame. How do i go about widening the frame without ruining it? It seem like an easy swap if i can get the frame wide enough to accept the rear wheel. I also can`t decide if i should do it in the first place because the tandem is in excellent shape and i`d hate to ruin a nice original bike like that.

I have a disc brake rear wheel with the Shimano FF crank but i think that would be more work i as i would have to figure out how to mount the disc setup. Would the parts have to be welded to the frame or could some type of clamp be used? 

It would be my first custom and i think it would look cool as hell!

Any thought or advice from the customizers out there would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't think you could do it unless you cut up the liner frame and rewelded it at the width of the drum hub, which would kill the value of the liner frame, and end the tandem's life without that special wheel! If it were me, I'd just save up for a Nexus 7 speed coaster hub that'll fit an old cruiser frame without a bunch of welding!


----------



## sam (Aug 31, 2010)

One of those new sturmey archer kickbacks would be right at home in the spaceliner frame


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 31, 2010)

sam said:


> One of those new sturmey archer kickbacks would be right at home in the spaceliner frame




I didn't know S/A made a kickback,What bike do they come on? Thanks.

Pat


----------



## sam (Aug 31, 2010)

There new. and for a couple of bucks more in alum hub
http://aebike.com/product/sturmey-a...-black-with-coaster-brake-sku-hu2219-qc30.htm


----------

